# GRO vs PRO regulators



## Jaiel0b (Feb 12, 2015)

I believe the only difference is: 

Gro - industrial grade regulator body

Pro - Pro Industrial regulator body with stainless steel inlet filter and sealed valve cartridge for precise regulation of flow


----------

